# Can I add RAWs to LR Mobile without sync?



## RichardP (Jan 14, 2017)

When I'm on holiday, I use my Android tablet to back up my CF cards - typically 3-500 Canon CR2 files per day - using a card reader and an OTG cable. I can then use the tablet to do an initial review of what I have shot.

Now that LR Mobile Android can add RAWs that are on the tablet, it would be ideal to use this to do the reviews, and a little light editing. Typically, I am doing this in remote safari lodges, etc, with very limited internet connection, so I would need to prevent LR from attempting to sync these RAWs  to the cloud - I don't want to turn off WiFi completely, as I do turn it on occasionally for the odd bit of email / web. 

In fact, I don't want LR to ever sync these back to the desktop via the cloud, even when I return home, as it is a very inefficient way to import 50-60 GB of RAWs to LR Desktop! 

Is this possible - I haven't seen a way yet - or is this scenario just not supported?

Or is there an alternative workflow that achieves the same objective (temporary backup and review), within these constraints. (AND without extra kit - I am usually pushing the weight limits on light aircraft flights as it is!)

Thanks for any input

Richard


----------



## clee01l (Jan 14, 2017)

If you sign out of LR Mobile on your mobile device, the app will not (can not) sync to the Adobe Cloud.


----------



## RichardP (Jan 14, 2017)

OK - I understand that, but I must be missing something .....

To do anything with LR Mobile, it needs me to sign in, and I can't sign in without an internet connection, and if there's an internet connection, it will try to sync - isn't that a catch 22?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 14, 2017)

RichardP said:


> OK - I understand that, but I must be missing something .....
> 
> To do anything with LR Mobile, it needs me to sign in, and I can't sign in without an internet connection, and if there's an internet connection, it will try to sync - isn't that a catch 22?



I haven't tried this myself, but perhaps the following solution works: Create another (free) AdobeID, one without a CC subscription. Then sign in with that ID while on the road.


----------



## RichardP (Jan 14, 2017)

Nice idea, but I don't think it works - I just created a new Adobe Id, and it automatically signed me up for a 30 day trial of CC, so as soon as I signed on to LR Mobile with the new ID, it was ready to sync!

It might work if I left it 30 days for the trial to expire, but I don't have 30 days 'til my next trip.

Funnily enough, I've also got LR Mobile on my phone, and I don't think that I've ever signed in on that, and its quite happy to let me use LR without signing in, and with no cloud connection. If only I could get to a similar state on the tablet!?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 14, 2017)

If you NEVER want it to sync, then you can delete the app, and when you restart, don't sign in. It'll remain in the more limited free mode.

Alternatively, turn off wifi whenever you're using LR. When you get home, before you turn your wifi back on, delete all of the photos from LR mobile. If they're deleted, there's nothing for it to try to sync.


----------



## RichardP (Jan 14, 2017)

Thanks - option 1 is cleaner, but I don't want to cut myself off from more 'normal' use of LR Mobile, so I'll probably work with option 2 - a little tedious, but simple.

Thanks again to all who contributed.

Richard


----------



## dave_bass5 (Jan 19, 2017)

Im probably missing something but if you dont want these files on your desktop cant you just delete them if they arrive there?

Considering the flaky and less than ideal workarounds why not just let things work as they should as far as the table side goes until you get home, and then stop them from importing then?

Just turn sync off on the desktop version before you go away and then when you get home LR wont try and import the files you dont want it to. That will give you time to sort out the files on the tablet.

When im traveling this is what i do and it works for me (iPad though).


----------



## markfleming (Mar 14, 2017)

This issue has been bothering me since I've begun using the otherwise-incredible LR mobile.  I go out and shoot let's say 100 shots in my (IOS) LR Mobile. I come home and get within WiFi range, and bam!, it's starting to sync the photos, and in the meantime totally destroying my internet throughput for other things.  All I want is a chance, when I get a chance, to cull the images before it starts syncing.

The simplest method would be for LR Mobile to have a sync On/Off switch.  It's so simple.  Then, when I have time I would go through and cull the photos I don't want, leaving behind maybe 10% of the shots that I would snyc.  It's incredible they don't have this.  Not even the ability to pause the upload if desired.

They should even go a step further.  They should allow you to shoot photos that never make it the cloud, by allowing you to selectively sync photos, perhaps individually or by folder.  I don't always want photos to go into the cloud at all. Perhaps I'm just shooting some family or vacation snapshots, and all I want to do is edit them in LR Mobile and then share them. They don't all need to go into my "photography workflow."

It's just crazy.  Adobe thinking begins with the idea that every single user wants every single shot to go to the cloud.

And no, I don't want to sign in and out of the cloud or do any other workaround.  And I also won't turn off wifi as soon as I get home (or to a Starbucks or other wifi area), just so it won't immediately sync--there are usually other more important things to do before I get to the photos.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 15, 2017)

Yes, a pause switch for sync would be very useful. In the meantime, turning off the wifi temporarily is the best workaround.


----------



## markfleming (Mar 15, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Yes, a pause switch for sync would be very useful. In the meantime, turning off the wifi temporarily is the best workaround.


Yes, as long as I don't want to do anything else that requires my internet, like email, web browsing, work....   

It's so crazy that Adobe could put together such a brilliant app--the best camera on the market--yet miss such an obvious and simple usability feature, that is extremely easy to do. I've seen this with other software companies--the developers are really users of the product (at least not in the way a large portion of users use it).

If they only want to appeal to people that do photography and nothing else 100% of the time, it's fine. But if they'd like to expand out to more casual users, they have to make the change.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 15, 2017)

I've seen a recent request for selective sync, but honestly, I can't see that getting much traction.

Do a quick search for a pause sync functionality and vote for it... or if you can't find one, put a request in for the pause sync. I think that one stands a good chance with enough votes.


----------

